# When do hedgies stop growing?



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a curious question: When do hedgehogs stop growing? I have like a 3ish month old (don't know his real age, got him from a pet store) and he's like 250g. How big will he get?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Around 6 months most are full grown.


----------

